# Dog house doors



## houndhunter450 (Aug 31, 2012)

Trying to find some ideas on some options for my outside dogs. Thinking something see thru like they have at the freezer section of the grocery store any suggestions ?





Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

do they chew on them? Mine do so I used a heavy rubber shoe matt for their doors They can't see through it, but it helps keep the cold air out. (and the heat inside, since the kennels are heated)

http://www.strip-curtains.com/proCat/replacementStrips.php

This is just one I found, there are others out there so I would do a search for best price.


----------



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

I've used an old car floor mat, cut to fit the door. Worked great for many years. Cheap and your recycling! Plus heavy enough to take the abuse a dog gives it. I used the carpeted kind, but I'm sure the rubber ones would work as well.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

fi you think floor mats are to soft could use truck mud flaps


----------

